# LOUISE ROGERS...and we didnt give her a PRO-CARD!!!! WTF!!!



## AnabolicAnt (Oct 21, 2008)

Just thought you guys might like to see this, heres our newest British Bodyfitness Competitor in comparison to some of the greatest pro figure and fitness girls in the world at present......with the likes of Michelle, Venetia and Louise having exceptional physiques on a world stage how can we justify NOT giving them a PROCARD!!!!....SEE PHOTOS BELOW.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

because it seems our girls aren't deemed worthy by the powers that be....I think the last procard issued to a woman BB of any discription was in 2004/5? Someone correct me please?

This situation is killing our sport......


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lou said:


> because it seems our girls aren't deemed worthy by the powers that be....I think the last procard issued to a woman BB of any discription was in 2004/5? Someone correct me please?
> 
> This situation is killing our sport......


So how the hell does a woman get a pro card? :confused1:

Seems bloody ridiculous to me....


----------



## AnabolicAnt (Oct 21, 2008)

Well then maybe someone from the ukfbb will see the above collages and change there mind!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

It is an out and out joke :cursing:

This was touched on by vince and I in the UKBFF Cheaters thread I think it was.... t'is the most discriminatory thing I have ever heard in my life! CLEARLY we have athletes of a suitable calibre in the country so what the hell is the problem??


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

really, thats not fair...


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

I will be frank and say Im not into the female aspect of the sport but this is ridiculous.Are you being serious on first brits dont get a pro card and she isnt a pro already.If there was no arrow I would say she looked the best in the picture by a long way.Who dishes out pro card they really need to have their head reads.I would rather look at her then some of the males.ABS,SHOULDER TO WAIST RATIO,BOULDER SHOULDERS QUAD SEPERATION.If she was a man and 20-30pounds heavier I reckon a pro card would be issued.

Ridiculous...so what is a pro? How are they supposed to look like?


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

You only have to see LOUISE ROGERS physique is im my opion far better than some of the pro women you can see in the photos just take the lady in picture 5 and compare Louises Physique i can see very little different between the ladys im no judge or pro but come what do the British ladys have to do to get there pro card BEG .


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Hence one of the reasons why bodybuilding will always be a small smart.She looks female and has an amazing body in terms of competition but because she is english/british she cant be a pro,thats stupid.Plus unless she is extremly soft from the back that is ridiculous.Also pro's are supposed to be the best whole package and with this lady not being in the mix doesnt do her or the sport justice.

She must be thinking if i go to america id be a pro...well i would be and this is wrong and i can imagine of putting especially when you male counterparts in the same country get a pro card.LOUISE ROGERS IF YOU ARE ON THIS FORUM I APOLOGISE ON BEHALF OF THE PEOPLE WHO MAKE THESE DECISIONS AS YOU SHOULD BE A PRO.

On that note avril cunliff(apologise for the spelling) please tell me she is a pro and xantia(spelling again) is a pro in the making in my opinion rightly or wrongly.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I agrre with it tbh....They should be at home cooking the dinner and cleaning the house....not prancing about on some stage....and I think this is the ukbff's way of ensuring this....

Good on 'em....


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

roflmfao


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

What was the reason behind not giving women's ProCards any more?

Why did the UKBFF stop?


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Vince said:


> The pro card are issued by the IFBB. The reason why they don't deem the female athletes worthy anymore was never explained so without an official statement we could only speculate.
> 
> The question could also be reversed if seen from a different point of view...why the IFBB still gives a pro card to the male Overall BB?


Shouldnt the ruling be across the board ie male +female country to country or it just because a show for american females and then springle in some other countries.I wouldve thought that the ifbb would want to see the very best no matter the country and gender.

Robsta sometimes you make me laugh the bulls to say and do what others think.. the can compete then cook my food:laugh: :thumb: :laugh:


----------



## borisisok (Mar 10, 2008)

How can the UKBFF decision be justified? If the female competitors, even after winning 2 overall titles cannot get the pro card, what is the incentive for all the dieting and hard work? Not even a small light at the end of the tunnel?

Apparently, they are meant to go to Europe and win the overall title over there. Is that meant to prove their quality?

God help us if they decide to do that to men. We have seen lately what European standards are like, from IFBB to NABBA. If that was the case, we might be waiting for one of our guys to get the pro card by winning the overall title, for a good few years.

Maybe more support by the federation and looking after the athletes would encourage people to persevere just that little extra bit. Rather than saying, what is the point.

Just heard that Michelle Jones might be retiring at the age of 23. I wonder why?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Just generally it seems that European competitors get a raw deal. In the States, you have the Nationals and the USA's and it seems that every weight class winner gets a pro card (or at least, the three heaviest classes). Then you have the North Americans.

Whereas in Europe you could be among the best on the continent and not ever get the chance to stand on a pro stage.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Robsta said:


> I agrre with it tbh....They should be at home cooking the dinner and cleaning the house....not prancing about on some stage....and I think this is the ukbff's way of ensuring this....
> 
> Good on 'em....


Shut up boy and get back to cleaning my kitchen!!

:whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Vince said:


> Why do we get shafted like this you might ask...well what would you expect from an american federation if not to look after their own?


Nail hit very firmly on head.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i think you will find that Mich is retiring last Sunday was her last show...


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

I dont know if Lousie visits this site but if she does and wants the original full size pics just tell her to pm me.

Fivos


----------



## borisisok (Mar 10, 2008)

That is why there is going to be a new show in Europe that was meant to be called Euro Olympia, but they changed the name to ProWorld Cup. Since the forming of European Union, size of the market has changed the appeal to American business of bodybulding.

Sad thing is that UKBFF has only been invited as A GUEST at the event,even after being one of the closest affiliates of the US IFBB in Europe (privilege of awarding the pro card to an overall national winner is unique in Europe).

On the flip side, there should be no reason not award pro cards to 202 winner, overall mens and ladies, since they are new standard of international IFBB. At least they would be given a chance to stand next to the olympians without major travel and expense issues. That way they can represent their country and its standards to be fairly compared.

This can only raise the game,which people at the top of UKBFF can do the same. While they're raising their standards, review of the judging standards wouldn't hurt ...


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nail hit very firmly on head.


Amen!


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

VINCE and BORISOK agree 110%.

Shame that the IFBB are limiting women.I think its silly limiting female athletes and pro card status if you are trying to get the best athletes and to promote the sport,unless you go to the U.S. It must be extremly frustrating for female athletes outside of the states especially if they look as good or better than pro's (just going of photo's).


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I tell you what... as in INTERNATIONAL organisation, they need to make the rules consistent in every country....!!!!

This is how you get a pro-card in South Africa...

(note also... were I to move there, be granted permenant residency and live there for the rest of my life, marry a south african or whatever... etc etc etc.... as I would still hold a british passport I would not ever be allowed to do the South African Nationals (like our british finals), represent SA at the worlds, or, I gather, even do a qualifying show... only the non-qualifiers.....!! Surely in the UK we allow residents who have moved here from abroad and are permanent residents and have adopted this as their home country to compete????)

"A PRO CARD for an IFBB SOUTH AFRICAN athlete can only be obtained through the IFBB SA PRESIDENT. He will in turn apply to IFBB INTERNATIONAL.

THE IFBB SA REQUIREMENTS ARE AS FOLLOWS:

An application for a PRO CARD should be put in writing as well as to include six photo's - and then forwarded to the President of IFBB SA if an athlete feels that he/she has qualified to pursue our sport on a professional level.

However, the athlete will need to take the following very important points into consideration, as an application by an athlete will not be considered unless ALL of the following criteria have been met.



The person needs to be a well known top IFBB SA athlete.


The athlete will be expected to be solely loyal to the IFBB and not compete in any other Federation shows for a minimum period of two consecutive years (or two full seasons) directly prior to and up to the date of application.


In the same year of application the athlete must have:



Placed first in the IFBB SA CHAMPIONSHIPS.


The athlete is expected to represent IFBB SA at the IFBB WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS.


The athlete is expected to place in the top six at the IFBB WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS.


Once all criteria have been met, and the athlete's application has been sent to the IFBB SA President, an application will be forwarded to IFBB INTERNATIONAL

IFBB SA cannot gaurantee that an athlete will get his/her PRO CARD as this will be at the sole discretion of IFBB INTERNATIONAL based on the information received."


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

borisisok said:


> Just heard that Michelle Jones might be retiring at the age of 23. I wonder why?


Ask her boyfriend....


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Well in my opinion it's a ****ing crime not to lets these girls compete in the Pro ranks.

The IFBB should be ashamed of them selvs.

They know the quality of talent coming out of the UK is increadibly high, so they had to do somthing to stem the flow.

****bags if you ask me.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Lou said:


> Ask her boyfriend....


Well whatever the reason, I wish her luck and success in her future, in whatever she persue's.


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

ask Terry?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

> I tell you what... as in INTERNATIONAL organisation, they need to make the rules consistent in every country


Do they make the rules or do they leave it to individual countries ??? to govern who gets a pro card


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Vince said:


> The pro card are issued by the IFBB. The reason why they don't deem the female athletes worthy anymore was never explained so without an official statement we could only speculate.
> 
> The question could also be reversed if seen from a different point of view...why the IFBB still gives a pro card to the male Overall BB?


Ok a good friend of mine Jane Ilor has been in touch with the UKBFF and this is the was a reply to an e-mail she sent which she forwarded to me with the question about Pro Cards..

Dear Jane

Thanks for your email. The reply is simple; to be able to apply for a Procard the winners of the women's classes have to represent the UKBFF at the European and the World Championships and place in the top 6. They have the opportunity to go, all expenses paid.

If you see the difference in the amount of male competitors in the Qualifiers and in the British (487 in total) compared with the girls ( 43 and in some qualifying shows there were NONE) you will have to admit that it is not right to give a very prestiges procard to the winners.

They would not do well in the Pro ranks at all. They will have a hard time in the World Amateur ranks as well, because that is where they are actually have to compete against quality athletes.

To give an example our 2007 Bodyfitness British Champion didn't place in the top 15 in the World Championships in October.

We are the only country that gives a Pro card to the Men's Overall Champion (besides the USA), because in any other country you have to WIN your class at the World Championships to be able to apply for a Pro card.

I hope your question has been answered and we will update the website soon, to include the way to a Po card.

Regards

Wanda Tierney

Admin UKBFF

IFBB Chairwoman Fitness Committee


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Lou said:


> * They would not do well in the Pro ranks at all. They will have a hard time in the World Amateur ranks as well, because that is where they are **actually have to compete against quality athletes**.*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


I cant believe a representitive of the federation wrote that. How incredibly patronising and insulting to all the females who compete in the UKBFF....


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

I can see her point. And if were honest, it's a fair one.

Had she know her e-mail was going to be posted on a public forum, I'm more than sure she would have chosen her words more carefully.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

> I cant believe a representitive of the federation wrote that. How incredibly patronising and insulting to all the females who compete in the UKBFF....


Being a little to honest can seem offensive, she does have a very valid point though.



> To give an example our 2007 Bodyfitness British Champion didn't place in the top 15 in the World Championships in October.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Thats only one year though and doesnt mean the overall british winner every year will be the same.


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

ask her boyfriend?

whats that mean im sure michelle has a mind of her own!


----------



## Wednesday100 (Sep 17, 2007)

Lou said:


> They would not do well in the Pro ranks at all. They will have a hard time in the World Amateur ranks as well, because that is where they are actually have to compete against quality athletes.
> 
> To give an example our 2007 Bodyfitness British Champion didn't place in the top 15 in the World Championships in October.


The USA sent a team to the World's in Sata Susanna and their amateur women came nowhere at all.

For IFBB figure there seems to be a very different look in Continental Europe compared with the pro-ranks in the USA. If British competitors are aspiring to the American look then they won't place at the Worlds or Europeans. So it seems that any British resident wanting to gain a pro-card would first have to train for one look to win the British, then re-train to different criteria to place well at the Worlds to gain a pro-card, then train for yet another look to meet the requirements of the pro competitions in the States.

There are some pics of the comparisons from the figure classes at the 2008 Worlds here http://www.siouxcountry.com/showthread.php?t=2868&page=6


----------

